# Jagman's Setup



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Dual Ascendant Audio 18" IB subwoofer
Samson S700 amp to drive the subs
Behringer DSP 1124p parametric EQ
Nakamichi IA-1z integrated amp
Sony PS3 Blu Ray disc player
Toshiba HD-A3 HD DVD disc player
JVC RS1 front projector
Lumagen VisionHDP video processor
Dish Network ViP722 HD DVR
Harmony One remote control
Panamax MAX 5400-EX power conditioner
MB Quart D-30 monitors (front L&R)
MB Quart Center Stage (CC)
MB Quart Balcony dipole surrounds
Extensive DIY passive acoustic room treatments

Future upgrades:
3 DIY WWMT LCRs
4 DIY MT surrounds
Surewood Newcastle R-972 receiver
Double the number of 18" drivers in my IB subwoofer and get a larger sub amp


----------

